# John Pearse Strings



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've tried them in the past but lately I've been struggling to find the right string for my 914c Taylor, so I decided to give them a try again.

I'm into my second set of Light Phosphor Bronze from John Pearse and I must say the search has ended. The strings start out with that annoying chorus like tone but after 2+ hours of playing tonight at rehearsal they hit the sweet spot.

They last pretty long for uncoated as well. I got a week of 2+ hour practices a night from the first set, which is pretty good for acoustic strings. I could stretch it longer but why starve yourself of good tone.

Might have to try some Mediums on my Martin...

http://www.jpstrings.com/


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

I've been using them for a while now, they are my preference.

Put the new 1300Ls on my F-512, have the PB 600s on my JF-30 and the 160 SLs on my DV-52, which my wife is now playing. I have tried their Bluegrass strings but they're not for me.

I light the lights personally for playability. I have no worries about volume projection with my Guilds. They last a good while and I get them from a guy on another forum for less than half what I have paid in a music store here.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree, they last a good long time and they really have a nice tone to them. They sound good on my Simon and Patrick but I bet they sound amazing on a Taylor.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I too, am a big fan. I put the extra lights on my Taylor 614ce and it chimes and shimmers with tone.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It takes time to find the right string for your acoustic, but it sure is satisfying when the match is made.

I have used JP "New Mediums" on a few guitars and liked how they felt, although they didn't sound that great on a few. They don't sound good at all on my Bourgeois DBJ-C (so far, GHS True Mediums are the one for that baby).

When my Fay arrived it had a set of JP lights that were played hard for about 6 weeks. They felt fantastic and sounded very good, as well. After a week of play I changed them out for a set of JP Mediums, Martin Fingerstyle Mediums, GHS True Mediums and I'm going to put a new set of JP Lights on in the next few days. If they sound as good as the set that came on it I will have found the match for that particular guitar.

Even after I find a good match for a guitar I will try something different every 6 months or so. You never know when you may be missing something.


----------

